# NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 SLI



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2010)

Today NVIDIA released their new GeForce GTS 450. We take two of these cards for a spin and check whether SLI is an option worth pursuing. In addition to testing at the reference design clocks we also test at 875/1000 which represents two factory overclocked cards in SLI.

*Show full review*


----------



## wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

holy schmit these thigns are fast together! kickass reviews W1zzard!!

totally took me by surprise that GF106 is natively 24 ROPS and 192-bit memory interface, this will truely make for faster cards down the track


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of reviews that just appeared!  I was most interested in the SLI scaling and can see it it quite impressive!


----------



## afw (Sep 13, 2010)

Well scaling of two 5750s are also similar (and performance is almost eqaul 2 a single 5870) .... check this out ....
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd5770-hd5750-crossfirex.html#sect0
So I think its safe to say both GTS450 in SLI and HD5750 in crossfire are equal in performance and the scaling is almost the same ...


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 13, 2010)

scaling on the low end cards is much better then that of thehigh end! i will be getting 2 of these to play with as long as they dont sell out as soon as they hit shelfs!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Sep 13, 2010)

so many reviews at one time! It seems the GTX 450 jumps around like crazy, some are barely better than the old 4850 while others, in certain conditions are better than the 5770!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2010)

These cards have nice scaling i would be willing to get 2 but not 1


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn, $260 and matching GTX470/HD5870 performance...nice!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 13, 2010)

definetly looks better in sli than it does single. Being almost able to match the 470 at a cheaper price is good especially for those who can get one now and pair another once dx11 becomes more mainstream.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome cards! and they'll even work with my current 400watt power supply  I think I've found the next card for my system! Now to put $10-15 a week aside until i can get one lol.

Great review W1zzard!


----------



## Melvis (Sep 14, 2010)

Great review W1zz!

Pointless card on its own(Just buy a two yr old 4870 to get the same performance), but when in SLi its a winner.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 14, 2010)

Phew. Just came back to school, and prepare to return back a hour later
Visited TechPowerUp, a bunch of GTS 450 as well as SLI 
Outstanding job W1zz


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 15, 2010)

The performance is impressive, but I would prefer a single 5850 or 470.


----------



## 983264 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys, which is better? 5770 CF or GTS 450 SLi????


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 15, 2010)

how exactly do you change voltages on these cards??


----------



## sLowEnd (Sep 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> how exactly do you change voltages on these cards??



msi ab?


----------



## Laser11 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would like to ask your help. I want to upgrade my pc and i already have a MSI 250 GTS. I'll buy some kind of Intel P55 motherboard with SLI. I want to keep the 250 GTS ( for slave ) and i tought i'll put a 450 GTS ( for master ) aside because of its DX11 support . Slizone FAQ said:
"a GeForce XXXGT from manufacturer ABC can be matched with a GeForce XXXGT from manufacturer XYZ." 
The "GTS" part is match but the "GPU type" isn't. 
This 2 card will match ? And the DX11 support will work ( 450 GTS is compatible with it but the 250 GTS not. ) ?
Thx for the help !


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

The FAQ answered your question, you cannot SLI those cards. Everything needs to match, except card manufacturer.


----------



## afw (Sep 16, 2010)

Laser11 said:


> I would like to ask your help. I want to upgrade my pc and i already have a MSI 250 GTS. I'll buy some kind of Intel P55 motherboard with SLI. I want to keep the 250 GTS ( for slave ) and i tought i'll put a 450 GTS ( for master ) aside because of its DX11 support . Slizone FAQ said:
> "a GeForce XXXGT from manufacturer ABC can be matched with a GeForce XXXGT from manufacturer XYZ."
> The "GTS" part is match but the "GPU type" isn't.
> This 2 card will match ? And the DX11 support will work ( 450 GTS is compatible with it but the 250 GTS not. ) ?
> Thx for the help !



As said above .. you cannot SLI those two cars ... Its best if you can sell the GTS250 and get a GTX460 ...


----------



## Laser11 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thx for your answers.
I guess the GTX460 is a good idea. I checked a few tests and looks like it is powerful enough for Physx too alone. Its true ?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes it is enough to handle PhysX without an addition card. 

In case you were wondering though, you can run mixed cards if you want a dedicated card for PhysX. So if you picked up a GTX 460 you can leave the GTS 250 in as well (*No SLI, no bridge*), and set the 250 to do all PhysX processing. There really aren't enough hardware enabled PhysX games to justify this, but its your decision.


----------



## Laser11 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help. I'll keep the 250 for physx then.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 16, 2010)

A million thanks for the latest reviews, as high-quality as ever.

The question which remains now is whether it's worth investing in a high-quality mobo and sli 450's or just purchase a single 470 or 5870...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> A million thanks for the latest reviews, as high-quality as ever.
> 
> The question which remains now is whether it's worth investing in a high-quality mobo and sli 450's or just purchase a single 470 or 5870...



Well either way chances are you are going to be putting out the money for a high quality motherboard, or at least I would be.  And with SLi working on pretty much anything with two PCI-E slots now(thanks to the hack) the difference comes down to if you want to pay more money for the same performance but still have the option to upgrade later?


----------

